# channel 5 tonight 3/30/15



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

They are doing as segment tonight on 3 guys from Utah on high mountain crazy stuff.I believe one of the guys is our Matt In The Wild.10:00 P.M.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> They are doing as segment tonight on 3 guys from Utah on high mountain crazy stuff.I believe one of the guys is our Matt In The Wild.10:00 P.M.


They are actually going to be on The Animal Planet this coming Sunday with the show called 100 Miles From Nowhere. When I saw the previews they had Matt on when he jumped the cougar.

I was wondering where he got off to and now if his videos have been picked up by a network that explains why he hasn't posted any new ones on here.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He took a lot of guff from the peanut gallery and some of the mods weren't too welcoming when he posted. Glad he made the big time. He's a great guy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> He took a lot of guff from the peanut gallery and some of the mods weren't too welcoming when he posted. Glad he made the big time. He's a great guy.


Matt struggled with following the UWN rules for posting threads.

I think everyone back here is also glad he made it "big time".

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw the previews for it. I think he did a lot of it in Alaska.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

KSL link... http://www.ksl.com/?sid=34007679&ni...n-upcoming-animal-planet-series&s_cid=queue-3


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

It's good to know that he is still around. I for one really enjoyed his videos. What UWN rules did he violate?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt in the Wild will be on TV again tonight,

Watch* 100 miles from Nowhere*, 8:00 pm on The Animal Planet station.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was actually disappointed when I watched it last week. I actually thought that it would have a lot of what he had posted on the forums here and not just him and his buddies running or traveling the 100 miles from point a to point b. 

However after saying that I will watch it again tonight just for the scenery of different areas. Last week he got into areas that I hadn't been into since I was in high school in the late 60's.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

wasn't bad- fairly poor narrative though


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

It was like the show Jackass but for marathoners..... I like matt and his nuttyness for adrenaline type hikes and activities but really hard to translate that into a tv show. I'm sure it's tough to do all of the film stuff and narrate by yourself. I'll tune in again sometime I'm sure.


----------

